# Need Lengths to Knit Infinity Scarf for Children



## Knitwitch51 (Oct 20, 2011)

Last minute Christmas gifts! I want to knit an infinity scarf for a 4 year old and a 6 year old from a destitute family. I don't know how long to make the scarf before I sew the ends. I'm using a bulky yarn (#5). Also, guidance in how many stitches to cast on would be great. I want to use mock rib pattern and a 5 mm needle. Would that work? Thank you all.


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

A 5mm needle is a US#8 more suitable to a #4 yarn, worsted weight. With a bulky yarn I'd go up a size with the needles to a 5.5mm or even a 6mm depending on stitch count per inch. Go to Ravelry to see what is recommended for a bulky weight yarn and infinity scarves. I gather you are not doing this in the round since you want to sew the ends together. 

How many stitches do you need for the mock rib to form a pattern? The mistake rib also makes a lovely scarf. As for length, no more than 24".


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

I wouldn't make an infinity scarf for a small child since they pose a strangulation hazard if they become caught on something.


----------



## RUSTYDANCER66 (Apr 1, 2011)

children's scarves should be just shy in length of their height.


----------



## Knitwitch51 (Oct 20, 2011)

I completely forgot about Ravelry - thank you!

Check out: http://www.haveayarn.ca/ and go to their free pattern listings for mock rib. I've made a LOT of infinity scarves now for friends using this pattern and have given them all away. lol



Becca said:


> A 5mm needle is a US#8 more suitable to a #4 yarn, worsted weight. With a bulky yarn I'd go up a size with the needles to a 5.5mm or even a 6mm depending on stitch count per inch. Go to Ravelry to see what is recommended for a bulky weight yarn and infinity scarves. I gather you are not doing this in the round since you want to sew the ends together.
> 
> How many stitches do you need for the mock rib to form a pattern? The mistake rib also makes a lovely scarf. As for length, no more than 24".


----------



## Knitwitch51 (Oct 20, 2011)

Thank you for the reminder about a child getting caught. As a non-parent I hadn't thought about that.

To the person who suggested a length about height, that is also an excellent thought.

I LOVE this site! Merry Christmas to ALL ... and may the Christmas Elves bring you lots of wool. 

This is perhaps my favourite knitting season, when I can sit and rock and listen to Christmas music.


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

Lucky you living in Nova Scotia. I had such a lovely vacation there. I said if I ever leave the US, I would move there. Of course we visited Ann of Green Gables farm and saw the play in town. The countryside was so green and lush. I bought yarn and fabric, some of which has yet to be used. Wonderful memories. I have many quite a few infinity scarfs for my great grands this year. These scarfs are all the rage here also. God bless.


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

Knitwitch51 said:


> Thank you for the reminder about a child getting caught. As a non-parent I hadn't thought about that.
> 
> To the person who suggested a length about height, that is also an excellent thought.
> 
> ...


when making mittens for little ones does anyone make the string attached to both mittens anymore to keep them from getting lost?


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

I did a few hat scarves they are all in one piece they came nice. I saw them here for the first time


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

fergablu2 said:


> I wouldn't make an infinity scarf for a small child since they pose a strangulation hazard if they become caught on something.


Exactly what I was thinking. Make a hat instead.


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

Have you thought of making keyhole scarves? There would
be less of a strangulation risk.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

DITTO.



fergablu2 said:


> I wouldn't make an infinity scarf for a small child since they pose a strangulation hazard if they become caught on something.


----------



## Knitwitch51 (Oct 20, 2011)

Thank you everyone! Your advice is great -- no need for anyone else to reply! God Bless.


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

rasputin said:


> when making mittens for little ones does anyone make the string attached to both mittens anymore to keep them from getting lost?


Not supposed to. Most schools dont allow them. Many kids have had the mittens dangling and got caught in car or bus doors and driver unknowing took off after dropping off. Didnt end well....


----------

